# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Tetris/Blox in VB.net 2005

## cptHotkeys

Here is a Tetris / Blocks game with source code...

*UPDATED:* _new skin, removed the resource issues and unneeded files, added pause feature.
And no, It does not contain an executable..._

----------


## singularis

Hello cptHotkeys,

The attached file does not contain an executable....
The bin directory just has config files in it.....

----------


## Lord Orwell

I got it to run, but i had to modify the code.  Your resource contains a tbg.png but the program wanted a tbg.bmp and a tbg copy.bmp, neither of which were there.  I had to fix it.  Feedback:  Neat game although i don't personally care for how the blocks that have dropped are black and white.

----------


## cptHotkeys

Sorry about the reference, I was sure I sorted that out, maybe I uploaded the uncomplete version... I will fix it whe I get the chance...

PS: I didnt include an executable because the upload would have been twice the size...

----------


## Lord Orwell

Don't worry about it.  This area of the forum states that if you were to include the .exe, you must notify us in the title.  So no one should have expected it anyway.  And the zip size limit would have prevented the upload.

How about implementing some sort of pause mechanism?  Even when the game loses focus, it keeps playing and what if i have to go pee?  It doesn't even pause when you click the X and it asks you if you want to exit!

----------


## cptHotkeys

Yes I think I will, but I will hide the screen so no cheating:P

----------


## Lord Orwell

check out my game in my signature.  That's exactly what i did.  A giant "paused" covers up the entire game area.

----------


## cptHotkeys

I have just Added the pause feature and gave it a much nicer skin...
Also removed the files that are not needed.
And removed references to resources that werent there.
Added intellisense for all public methods and events.
Improved some commenting
Removed the enums from the stupid class I had them in...
The download is now half the size it was too...

Take a look at the new skin, and rate me for it...

----------


## extreme.aly

AweSomE Skin! Well thanks, i got an idea how to give my application a new skin!!! i was searching for skinning the application for ages! thanks dude!

----------


## cptHotkeys

Thanks man, I have done alot better skins than this, I have even done fully skinnable app before, athaugh the program itself was crap...
It sounds like you have been looking for a good way of skinning an app, I too went throught this and failed to find anything that didnt require MS Windows Rocket Science for Dummies, so I just came up with my own Ideas. If you want any Ideas or would like any help just ask

----------


## Lord Orwell

i wouldn't mind some tips for graphice manipulation.  What did you create the blocks in?  I am working on a game similar to Collapse!tm and the last version i manually made my blocks in paintbrush.  I am having a heck of a time figuring out how to use photoshop.

----------


## cptHotkeys

Funny you say that, at the moment Im working on a new web site which I am going to provide photoshop tutorials for skinning in VB ect, but im on dialup where I live at the moment and hosting aint realy an option...
I will make some tutorials and create a new thread, not today but I will start on them today...
 I learnt by finding website photoshop turorials,  and thats pretty much all you need to know, I will work on something that can be used by everyone, cause it seems allot of people would benefit from it...
If I can find this stupid program I made it will show you the ease of making skinnable apps suitable for beginners...
I once tried to make a component wich would allow people to add skinnable functionality to their forms with 1 line of code to apply it like

```
Dim skinner as new skinhelper
Skinner.ApplySkin(me, "C:\Skin.skn") Skin.skn being a zip file with appropriate images in it
```

And a dynamic skin builder which would pass the form to a program which will allow to select any control and set the images for mouse events and states etc, 


```
dim skinMaker as new SkiningTool(me)
skinMaker.showdialog
```

which would remove all coding from skinning, which is the way it should be, take WMP for example; you cant make a skin for that unless you know C++ which is absolutely stupid in my oppinion, why do we have to mix code with graphics when we have programs like photoshop???

I failed to complete the skin builder but I should be able to make a better attempt at it now that my skills have improved substantialy compard to then, I will give it another go...

PS: My websites never usualy stay on the web for more than a week, but if I make one people want I might get some hits, so it might survive...

----------


## cptHotkeys

> i wouldn't mind some tips for graphice manipulation.  What did you create the blocks in?  I am working on a game similar to Collapse!tm and the last version i manually made my blocks in paintbrush.  I am having a heck of a time figuring out how to use photoshop.


Yeah, I use photoshop I found some good tutorials to begin with which gave me all I needed to know to get started, I suggest you find some and just follow them through and after a couple you should be ok to do your own...
and for the program, add them as resources and set a controls mouse over etc images in the appropriate events. I will post some links to tutorials soon...

----------

